# how to Change hand brake release switch mkv?



## warura (Sep 27, 2002)

As all the crappy parts I have had to change on the 2007 Jetta GLI I own, (thank God I gave it to my wife and now a drive an EVO ix), the car has now gone mad into letting the brake warning light on, with its glorious "bing bing" warning sound. I have checked, brake fluid levels, the brake fluid level sensor, my pads, etc etc... and the stealership still doesnt know what is wrong with my car. So, as usual, I will have to fix it, and my best idea is that the HandBrake release switch is dead, or the cable with the connections to this switch is shot. Either way, I need to get to that siwtch, PLEASE PLEASE, can someone give me info on how to get to this sensor (take the ebrake apart)?


----------



## jayj6996 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: how to Change hand brake release switch mkv? (warura)*

Take the 2 screws out of the cubby behind the armrest/storage and remove the assembly (could be an empty cubby, drink holder etc) then lift up and away on the rear cover trim. this will expose 2 screws on the left and right of the rear center console, remove. lift up the armrest and pull the storage compartment out. Remove the screw that's furthest forward. Lift up and forward on the rear console trim cover. Pull the e-brake handle all the way up and pull out the tab a little and remove the e-brake handle trim. There will be 5 screws holding the rear console support structure to the car and e-brake assy, 2 at the rear 2 staggered in the middle and one in the right front corner on the side of the support structure. From there you should realistically have enough room to see and remove the switch which is located on the left side of the e-brake assembly. You may have to fiddle with the seat position to get a good view. If you find yourself having trouble you can remove the front half of the center console. First remove the skirts on the left and right by removing the screws that are located in the front of each trim covered by small trim covers, pull the right skirt directly down. the left skirt has to drop first in the back and slide back towards the seats. remove the 2 exposed screws on both sides of the center console. Get a thin piece of plastic that's unlikely to bend or snap. Fit the tool between the grab handle outer trims located at the top of the console and pry outward, remove the 4 exposed screws. Its best to pull it out by your hands to prevent damage. Grab the shifter boot and gently pull up and release the harness connector. Lift the locking sleeve on the handle and pull the shift button outward until its fully extended and pull up to release the shifter, remove the 2 exposed screws. Lift the front console storage out and disconnect harness connectors. The center consoles rear most cup holder between the seats hides a screw under the little rubber mat, remove it. Lift away the center console shell and then you can freely remove the support structure you loosened earlier. Have fun.








Honestly, I can't believe for a second that your dealership couldn't find the problem. While I'm at it, does your wife's car have an MFI display? It will give a message stating something like "handbrake engaged" while dinging its ass off.


----------



## warura (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: how to Change hand brake release switch mkv? (jayj6996)*

thanks, will try to do this. Reading the instructions you gave me seems kind of complicated (like all the parts from any VAG that are faulty by design and need to be changed), bet what the hell, I made all the upgrades to my GTI 337 single man and using literally a philips screwdriver and some tweezers... how hard can this be...


----------



## warura (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: how to Change hand brake release switch mkv? (warura)*

Ok, made some shortcuts and jumped some steps... Got to the ebrake switch. I made some tests, hard to make some tests when the thing is being held by a zip tie







, but I am so tired of the bing sound that I went into crossing the cables from the harness and forget about this BRAKE warning. To my bad luck, the Brake warning is not turning off!!! STILL getting the "HandBrake" warning in the MFI. Then it comes to a posible faulty cable to the ebrake switch harness????? any ideas? or should I just go and close the circuit dirrectly on the ECU harness? (is this connection on the ECU Harness??) I really am not interested on making the ebrake switch functional, just want to eliminate the #@$#$ Brake Warning and Warning Bell/Sound.


----------



## warura (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: how to Change hand brake release switch mkv? (warura)*

bump


----------



## jayj6996 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: how to Change hand brake release switch mkv? (warura)*

the harness goes directly to the instrument cluster


----------



## jayj6996 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: how to Change hand brake release switch mkv? (warura)*

So, you pressed and released the button and the brake light never went out? The MFI display does however say, Handbrake applied or however they word it? I almost want to say from memory that this switch is normally closed and putting the ebrake handle down actually opens the circuit so you may just need to unplug the switch to mimic the button being open?


----------



## jayj6996 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: how to Change hand brake release switch mkv? (jayj6996)*

Also, id like to point out with the switch being normally closed and the circuit working as it does in my post above. It stands to reason that the harness could be shorted to ground between the switch and instrument cluster causing the light to stay on and mfi to read handbrake applied. Since all this circuit really is, is a switched ground. Hope this helps. I can help you out further if you give me a vin and ill look up the vw wiring diagram on elsa.


----------

